# Old Strikemaster 10"



## shedhrnhntr (Jan 21, 2007)

I picked this up used about 6 years ago. It has a single cutting edge on the auger and it doesn't cut worth a darn. I think my buddy can cut four or five holes to my one with his 8". Now, I understand that there is more hole to cut, but this thing has been ridiculously slow it's whole life. As I get out more and see how well others augers cut, I'm concluding that this was just old underpowered technology. Anyone else either owned or used one about this vintage (I don't know how old it was when I got it)? Can you back up my theory? By the way, I have sharpened the cutting edge-I haven't ever tried replacing the blade because it looked brand new when I got it. Thanks in advance.

:beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Change the blades and take it in to give it a tune up. Even if you hand sharpen them they are not as sharp as you will like them to be. Depending on what lakes you are drilling in, some may have more sand and silt in them that will dull your blades a heck of alot faster than cleaner bigger water.

Just my :2cents:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Does your auger have the curved blades? If they are you can not sharpen them yourself. If the blade curvature is changed in any way they will not cut worth a dang. They may feel sharp but they will not cut. Try new blades. I believe that there is one place in the midwest that can sharpen them. I will try to find out the companys name I will ask a friend but he is on the road right now (long haul trucker) so it may take a while. Or you can send them back to Strikemaster to be sharpened.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Strikemaster blade sharpening:

Vals Cyclery
222 Central Ave E
Minot ND 58701-3937
(701) 839-4817


----------



## Dragonsm (Oct 18, 2005)

I am just going out on a limb and guessing you have a single blade "chipper" style auger. It may not be a fair comparison your auger against your buddies 8" auger for a couple of reasons. For one, your auger is removing a lot more ice in the 10 inch hole than his 8 inch auger. Two, he may not have the same exact setup as you. He may be running the Lazer Mag, or the 224 setup which will cut thru the ice a lot faster (and the blades will also dull up faster) If he is running a different auguer, (Let's say a model 30) He is sitting with a larger engine also. (Unless it is two exactly the same augers with the exact drill setups...it isn't apples to apples)

The powerheads haven't changed that much.....so I'd first try picking up a new blade for your auger. Otherwise, another option is to upgrade your "drill" part of your auger if your powerhead is fine to either a Lazer Mag or 224 drill assembly to give you a better cut....and if you don't absolutely need a 10" hole...drop the size in your drill to a 9 or 8" hole if you were to pick up a new drill assembly. This will also help you with speed.

One other thing that may come into play is if your blade somehow got "bent".....Any change in the angle of the blade will definitely screw up the cutting performance. This could be caused by anything from forcing the drill down through the ice to setting it down hard on hte ice to whatever.

Good luck in your decisions. When in doubt, give Strikemaster a call.....they have an excellent customer service department to help you troubleshoot.


----------



## shedhrnhntr (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the good ideas. I'll have to look at it closer to give you more details on the blade itself. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------

